# Temp. Grounded Pigeon in Margate, Florida needs GREAT Home



## Yong (Oct 15, 2003)

Hi there, 2 weeks ago I found what looks to be a common pigeon, walking down our street. I noticed that he had one drooping wing. I took him to the Doc, and they took an Xray. He does not have any broken bones, but does have soft tissue damage. He has been on a couple of different meds, one of which stopped a couple of days ago. I am very fond of "him/her", but my husband says no way! I have made "Tweety" a comfy place to stay, and he has become somewaht hand tamed, but I do need to find him a home. Doc says only time will tell if he will fly again. I take him out for regular exercise, but he justs flutters off my soulder and walks around, then goes back to his loft. Anyone that can help with anything would be greatly appreciated. Thank you, Yong


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hello and Welcome to Pigeons.com

Thank you for taking care of this pigeon, and taking him in as a house guest, it sounds like he has become attached to you.

Where in Florida is Margate located? I live in East central Florida, near the coast and know someone else here who lives on the other coast. Treesa


----------



## turkey (May 19, 2002)

It looks like you are by Fort Lauderdale. I live a good 4 1/2 hours away from you. I'm near Tampa. 

Let's see how close Treesa is to you. 

Julie


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hello,

I am near Melbourne, still a ways away, would love to help, let me check with Reti, in Miami, see if she could help....Treesa


----------



## Yong (Oct 15, 2003)

Thank you for the quick replies. I am located 17 miles NW of Fort Lauderdale. I would be happy to meet anyone 1/2 way up Florida if it meant Tweety getting a good home. I can take pictures of him if needed. I just bought him more great food and suppliments, and lice spray (just incase) last night. He still has 1/2 a bottle of Tribrissen, that he no longer has to take, but might be able to be used for another injured bird. He also has 3/4 of a bottle of Meloxicam, that he stopped taking yesterday. That can maybe help another bird too. He hops around and climbs great, and he flutters is wings when you do the up and down perch exercise, and he will fly down and walk around on the ground doing his bird thing, then goes back to his cage when he's done. Thanks again for your replies, and I will answer any questions you may have. Yong




> Originally posted by Trees Gray:
> *Hello and Welcome to Pigeons.com
> 
> Thank you for taking care of this pigeon, and taking him in as a house guest, it sounds like he has become attached to you.
> ...


----------



## Yong (Oct 15, 2003)

Hi all agian, I just took Tweety out for some exercise again, and this time he flew off. He landed on our neighbors roof, then took off from there and flew until I couldn't see him any more. He flew back in the direction where I found him, guess he is heading home. Thank you for your concerns, but look likes he's a free bird again. Yong


----------

